# XP prof. am PDC anmelden



## melmager (1. Juni 2011)

ich denke ich verwende beim googeln einfach die falschen suchbegriffe - jedenfalls bekomme ich lösungen zu problemen die ich (noch) nicht habe 

gegeben ist ein Samba File server  - dort gibts ein User und ein Maschinenaccaunt - die seite sollte fertig sein - und wenn nicht dazu schmeist mich googel zu mit lösungen

Ich sage also dem XP rechner das er bei der Domain xxx mitmischt und nu kommst 

wie bekomme ich XP dazu ein Loginbildschirn zum einloggen anzuzeigen ?

sprich User und Password wird abgefragt 

bei den Userprofilen ist es jedenfalls nicht - und beim einrichten vom netzwerk will er auch nicht wissen ob er sich einloggen soll


----------

